# Question



## PieSusan (Jan 3, 2009)

From time to time, I see things advertised on the site like amazon.com 
If I make a purchase by clicking from this site, does discuss cooking benefit financially?
I mean, does that help keep the board up and running?

I wish I asked that before I made some purchases.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 4, 2009)

Bueller....Bueller? Anyone? Auntie Em?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 4, 2009)

I would believe that is a yes because it is click supported revenue.  When you click on it this site gets credit for it and thus revenue.  Just how I have seen it set up in other places, the official word from the admins should be here soon.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2009)

Those vendors pay to advertise on this site.  I don't know if there is any type of financial arrangement if a site member buys from and advertised site.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 4, 2009)

^Thanks, Andy. It would be a good thing to find out. On another board, there is a payment to the board owner if we purchase through the link. It is how we support the upkeep and maintenance and fees of the board.


----------



## GB (Jan 4, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I do not believe the site gets anything if you make a purchase. If you click on the link for the ad the site does make money that way though.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the answer.


----------

